# Osage Orange



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Meko Mike ! I turned this from apiece of the Osage Orange that you so kindly gave to me.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice! Really like the natural edge bowls!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

very cool. Big fan of the live edge look


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That is realy nice. Not sure how you did it, but loooking forward to see it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice all around


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That natural edge puts this piece on a higher plane. Very nice and creative.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That is so cool!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well done Linda. what's the inside look like?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really nice, Linda.... Five Stars...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

*Osage orange*

There was a request for the inside of the natural edge osage orange bowl. So, I will try to get that here now. Thanks


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Everything about that bowl is beautiful Linda. Outstanding!!!

Do you have a picture of what you started with? I really like the natural edge look and it's hard for me to visualize what the raw chunk looked like.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks. Bill did not get a picture of before ccshame on him It was a croutch piece green wood. And really no finish applie. I used Dr Kirk 's scratch free. It was sanded to 6,000 Sharp tools are a must. I can say that because Mr. Bill does keep my tools sharp


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work. Natural edge looks great.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

*Osage Orange piece*

We did not get a picture of the piece before I started turning. Here is the way it was mounted on the lathe. Hope this is of some help. Thanks


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

That is just fabulous!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for letting me share this. Your interest makes me want to go turn! However today I had to be "Betty Crocher" Mr Bill has projects going and I have my next 2 pieces of wood lined up. Have the wormy ash bowl still to finish removing worm poop. Don't forget to take pictures and post them. Happy Easter to all my turning friends.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome turning LL!! Looks like a multi-axes turning with that crotch...love the lower foot design, very unique. Thanks for sharing, now get back to turning. 8*) gb


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome job. I think I'm going to have to start turning more crotch pieces... I like the Heart look. I know my wife will like it as well

Thanks for sharing Linda, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Will be having some of the pieces you donated in the next few raffles. Thank you for the donations Mako Mike


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Saw this piece today at the show and it's more than awesome in person!!


----------

